# Magnetic Fields



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This is in the Telegraph today. I offer it without comment......

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...ely-to-harm-human-health-scientists-find.html

David
+


----------



## Andy Lavies (Feb 12, 2006)

I've spent less than £2 on my mobile in the last 12 months - don't think I'm at too great a risk.
Andy


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Talking about magnetic fields, here's something I read about recently, a Magnetar.
This is type of Neutron star formed after a supernova, and has a magnetic field so powerful that if one were to appear in the solar system, at the distance of the moon, it would strip the iron from the blood of everyone on Earth.
Now thats what I call a health hazard!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ8Gvab6eO8


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

David: it doesn't deserve any comment!


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

No, I agree it doesn't. I just thought that the 'magnetic waves' theme might promote a discussion. You have to have a mast radiator to be able to use the mobile, so what about the infinitely more powerful radiation from that ? 

David
+


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonder who funded the research! Not that I am cynical but lots of research is funded by companies who have a vested interest. 

Hawkey01


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Dunno about 'phones and magnetism but I've always been a little nervous about forming part of the capacitor between EHT power lines and earth.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Went for a MRI scan this week. The appointment letter warned to be prepared for the high level of noise that accompanies the scan. The preparatory briefing by the technicians who operated the scanner made much of the same matter. I was given a set of headphones that they said would help to muffle some of the noise but was warned that even so, people found that the noises could be somewhat frightening. As I would have to remain still for the 40-minute duration of the scan, I was told that, at any time, I should use the bell-push provided if I wanted the scan to be stopped.

In the event I fell asleep after the first few minutes. Don't know what made it so easy to drop off. Was it due to some effect of all that magnetism or, as I suspect, was it a matter of familiarity because of the similarity to lying in my bunk on a motor ship in ballast?


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Explains a lot.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Basil said:


> Dunno about 'phones and magnetism but I've always been a little nervous about forming part of the capacitor between EHT power lines and earth.


That's why they call it a die-lectric.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

You were lucky, Ron, the noise never bothered me but I got massively claustrophobic. All they did was give me a mask like in "What's My Line?"

By the way, hope you got a good result.

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> You were lucky, Ron, the noise never bothered me but I got massively claustrophobic.


Didn't have a problem there but must admit that it is a much tighter fit in the local hospital's MRI scanner than in any of their CT scanners. Whether that is generic or just a feature of the local machines, I don't know. Maybe magnetism requires a smaller air-gap than X-rays. 

I think that a lot of the people that I see these days would need a liberal coating of something very slippery if they were ever to undergo a MRI scan. More of an extrusion than an examination.



trotterdotpom said:


> By the way, hope you got a good result. John T


Thanks for that John; I am totally with you there.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It feels like being loaded into a Torpedo Tube, hopefully nobody presses the FIRE button. I go up to Newcastle and always request 'Fog on the Tyne' through the headphones.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I have no experience of being inserted into an MRI scanner, but helped dismantle a mobile one some months ago. The electro-magnet was cooled by liquid helium to achieve super-conductivity and the only steel in the whole 40 foot assembly was the trailer chassis. Unfortunately, much to the chagrin of the owner who had obtained the machine 'through the back-door' from the local hospital, there was not miles and miles of copper wire to be sold for scrap.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

> 'Fog on the Tyne'


Recollect colleague's GF misheard the line as 'F**k all the time'.
Their performance in the back of my car on the A1 one night suggested that she interpreted it as a command


----------



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

david.hopcroft said:


> No, I agree it doesn't. I just thought that the 'magnetic waves' theme might promote a discussion. You have to have a mast radiator to be able to use the mobile, so what about the infinitely more powerful radiation from that ?
> 
> David
> +


I'd be more worried about the 100mW an inch away than 40W half a mile away

Bob


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

chadburn said:


> It feels like being loaded into a Torpedo Tube, hopefully nobody presses the FIRE button. I go up to Newcastle and always request 'Fog on the Tyne' through the headphones.


"Fog on the Tyne" reminds me of a third engineer who would always phone his missus when we were coming back home and who invariably would ask if there was 'fog in the channel' I later found out that what he really meant was, was it 'that' time of the month as he fancied a bit of horizontal jogging when he got home!

The same guy used to say the second thing he did when he got home was take his coat off !!! (Jester)

Sorry to have momentarily borrowed Ron's thread...


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

After dialling the required number, I always remove the phone from my ear and watch the switching taking place on the dial, not down my ear. This protects me from the switching spikes (which I gather are considerable), and regardless of research conclusions like these I think it is common sense to continue doing it.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Just had a brain scan. As the engineers always say of mates they found nothing between the ears. Had piped music which nearly send me to sleep. Was able to buy for ten pounds a cops of the pics to prove it was hollow inside


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

johnvvc said:


> "Fog on the Tyne" reminds me of a third engineer who would always phone his missus when we were coming back home and who invariably would ask if there was 'fog in the channel' I later found out that what he really meant was, was it 'that' time of the month as he fancied a bit of horizontal jogging when he got home!
> 
> The same guy used to say the second thing he did when he got home was take his coat off !!! (Jester)
> 
> Sorry to have momentarily borrowed Ron's thread...


I had a chap who worked for me had his sandwiches double wrapped when he was on a promise.(==D)
It is a worrying time, fortunately at Newcastle they can give a very quick initial reading. However, because the multi million pound Country wide computer system which was supposed to be able to connect those in the medical world to each other does not connect, it is a matter of waiting for snail mail to get the full diagnosis to the Specialist for them to call you in for consultation on the full result. That time delay gives the problems.


----------

